# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petit Corona Cigar Review - Right place right time



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow. This cigar was great. I don't know if it was my mood.Time in the day. The fact that it was my first day of vacation or what, because this cig...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petit Corona Cigar Review - Right place right time


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Wow. This cigar was great. I don't know if it was my mood.Time in the day. The fact that it was my first day of vacation or what, because this cig...
> 
> Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petit Corona Cigar Review - Right place right time


 I love that cigar. I have the petite coronas in both the r.p. 1990 and the monte classic. Its hard at least to me, to find a better smoke in that size. Dependable, burns cool, same cigar , time after time.

Jerry


----------

